# Russian Themed winter Guard



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Hey there guys long time since i last posted but this is going to be a thread dedicated to my new army.

the idea im going for is something that requires a fair bit of customization as well as some new techniques.

the idea came from this guys work here: http://z11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/index.php?showtopic=15508&st=0

im also part of a tale of four gamers thing aswell, but we don't have to finish a set amount every month.

well enough talking, heres the models:
Lord Commisar Stand in (Vostroyan Officer)

















First Squad: 
(Pig Iron Winter Militia Heads, AK Barrels from maxmini.eu ak guns)

























































Heavy Bolter team (Machine Gun from Maxmini.eu)

























so guys what do ya think? im stuck as to what colour to do the grenade launcher and other weapons.

also, if anyone has any good tips at how to do snow terrain would be awesome, the heavy bolter team didnt quite work out well.

hope to hear comments soon,


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I like them! Bases look great but i think you should add some red to the models for theme alone mind you. Also a light dry brush of shadow grey over the fur hats to make them pop.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

cheers for the tip mate definitly gunna try that one out. hopefully next time i can get some better photo's with my mothers Canon 600D. im just using a small point and shoot camera atm as cant find the charger for the other one.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Snow is best done with PVA glue mixed with sand. Enough togive it texture, but still fluid. The key thing is to make sure its shape is smooth, and not jagged, otherwise it comes out looking like frosting.

I find that mxing one part very fine sand with one part thick PVA glue works very well. Just stir it up and pour it onto the base and around objects. The surface tension and thickness will help to make it look like it has buried stationary objects under a layer of snow, or that people or walkers in the snow are sinking into it as they walk. As it dries you can smooth it and add details like footprints by taking a model's foot and slightly stamping the bootprint into it. Then when it dries, paint it with one part skull white and one part fortress grey, then drybrushing all the way up to pure skull white over the flat surfaces, leaving just the shadowed parts the light blue. Then give the snow a matte varnish, and you're done. Its best to add the 'snow' once the model is already on the base and the base is otherwise finished.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ive been currently using the baking soda method where ya mix it up, i like the texture of the baking soda, it looks really realistic, im more after how to make it look like its melting and snow drifts etc. ive got water effects (paste and liquid form) and glue etc. but cheers for the input. 

the other one is how to make mud look like mud. ive got the mud weathering stick from tamiya aswell as the snow stick too. and im quite fond of there weathing powders.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I hope at least the painting tips help you out then! Good luck, and great work so far.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

dirty-dog- said:


> the other one is how to make mud look like mud


Nice looking Guard there mate - should match the Russ really well. Like Azkaellon says though, I'd slip a little red into the theme somewhere. A nice mechrite red with an Ogryn wash should be red and yet dark enough to complement without overtaking the models.

As for mud, I've seen several people try to do a muddy base, but what a lot of people seem to forget is that mud is wet. A little less definition, finer sand for example, followed by a dark mudy paint job, then finish with a thin layer of PVA or wet effect, letting a little pool in the recesses. That should do it. :victory:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

And don't scrimp on the gloss varnish.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> And don't scrimp on the gloss varnish.


Very true - if you can find a good one you can brush on anyway. k:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I usually steer away from GW paints (Because of price and mediocre quality) but their gloss varnish is one of the exceptions. Also, Vallejo makes a good gloss varnish.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i have got the gloss varniss from gw, brought it for a nid force that never started, but ive been tesing it out, and the realistic water seems to be a thicker version of it. 

ive been thinking of adding red somewhere, i though the eyes would be enough, but aparently not. the commisar is going to have red trim, and gold somewhere, but i cant figure out what would be good for the red on the troops.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Personally, I'd go for belts, boots and the odd weapon casing, as well as the eye lenses or the odd hat. I dont mean a bright red, even just a reddish brown would do. Its just to give some colour after all, not to swamp the model and detract from the snow theme you've already got.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking really good man. And nice to see you back on Heresy. I look forward to seeing this force in person, and hopefully having mine done to face it.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

a scab red wouldbnt be bad for the belts and gun casing on some of the pistola's etc


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well guys i havnt had much time to do any painting (well i have just not motivated) but i have done a bit of work on my leman russ and a few other things aswell.

i decided i would throw in a pic of the resin guns i have from maxmini aswell as a few others.

i have started painting the lord comisar and done a couple of small conversions on a powerfist variant.

but enough talking,










heres some pictures of the sentinel that i manage to finally build, aswell as its wip base which will have sow covering it too.


























and of coarse a better look at the variants of rifles, ak47, svt 40 look alike, and the draganov sniper rifle:

























Commisars:

























and a pic of a wip of an autocannon team


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok guys so unfortunately i had to move and try find a new job recently so havnt been able to give this thread the attention it needs, but im settle down again so you guys will see a few more things pop up on here from time to time.


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

What did you use for the wheeled mount for the autocannon? I was picturing of using something like that for my guard


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sadly it is from a toy i found, some set of trucks.

ive only got a couple left, and i would like to find more like them but i cant.

the rest of it is just a peice of sprue with some rod coming out either side.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Very nice conversions, loving the autocannon. Also the bases are well done!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well havnt updated this thread in quite some time, so i better paint some more and get some photo's lol


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good so far lol Keep it up


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

definitly going to add some red, painted some tau just before in a similar grey pattern, with red trim and it works really well, so keep an eye on this thread, ill start painting again..


----------

